# PRTB can't find tenant.



## Jane1 (28 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I opened a dispute with the PRTB in March 2008 after my tenants trashed my property and then left unknown to me. 

Outstanding rent and damage to my property comes to about €2,000. 

18 months later I have received a letter from the PRTB saying that they are unable to locate an address for the tenant. 

I am mystified because they have his PPS no. and he gets the dole and rent allowance so surely it must be a simple matter to locate him. 

I am so frustrated with the PRTB. Anyone had similar experiences? Actually stupid question I know they have.

Rgrds J.


----------



## crozon (25 Feb 2010)

Hi Jane,
I had the same problem, but eventually i was called to an adjudication, this morning, in Letterkenny, & I and the tenant live in Sligo. After contacting the PRTB, I found out that they had not made contact with the tenant,so he did not turn up, but the adjudicator did not arrive either. I was told the adjudicator had to travel from "Sligo".
Bet you can`t believe that experience.


----------



## Paddy199 (8 Mar 2010)

Please beware that PRTB pass on the registered lettings to Revenue.


----------



## mathepac (8 Mar 2010)

Paddy199 said:


> .. PRTB pass on the registered lettings to Revenue.


I'm not sure what your point is.  Surely a landlord who registers lettings with the PRTB has nothing to fear from Revenue.


----------



## Howitzer (8 Mar 2010)

Paddy199 said:


> Please beware that PRTB pass on the registered lettings to Revenue.


Seems an odd thing to beware of. You need to demonstrate you have registered your tenancy with the PRTB in order to claim mortgage interest as a deduction on your rental income. I'd be more concerned if they DIDN'T inform Revenue.


----------



## Paddy199 (8 Mar 2010)

Point being is that PRST are sharing information with Revenue who are double checking to ensure you are registered for income tax and returning it.

Anyway I misread the OP - I taught they asked something about Revenue interaction but they didn't.


----------



## lion_bar (8 Mar 2010)

I think the point is that if they can pass the landlords details to the revenue, shouldn't they be able to find & inform the tenants of the hearing based on their PPS number?

They should have the tenants PPS number from the registration so a tenants rent allowance could be stopped to encourage they turn up for hearings.

I'm all for joined up government services to ensure landlords pay tax etc but it should also work the other way to ensure tenants don't thrash a landlords property and simply walk away.


----------



## johnt (20 Oct 2011)

Jane1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I opened a dispute with the PRTB in March 2008 after my tenants trashed my property and then left unknown to me.
> 
> ...


 
Hi J

I have just had the same problem... a determination order has been made for a couple of grand but prtb called up and said don't know where the tenants are so can't send it out?
Its an absolute joke, I raised this issue duing the adjudication and the adjudicator said "well we have their pps no's so if their receiving welfare then they should be traceable!" Bullsh1t. The reason they have the adjudications on so far away is due to the fact that the adjudicators can claim very generous travel allowances. 
What happened with your case in the end?Thanks


----------

